
With Virtual Machines, Getting Hacked Doesn't Have to Be That Bad - englishm
https://theintercept.com/2015/09/16/getting-hacked-doesnt-bad/
======
ChuckMcM
As the article points out this is easy to do. I've had a virtual machine image
for browsing for a while. Copy the image over the virtual disk, start it up,
browse around, then exit. Next day do the same thing. Each time you copy the
image is resets everything in the virtual machine and on a flash drive its
pretty quick (actual disk image data is about 8GB).

------
ntw1103
I have been using QubesOS for a while now, I am happy to see it got a mention.
Before using qubesOS, I had a vmware VM with a browser. I believe using Qubes
is a bit more secure than an OS with a hypervisor running another OS with a
browser though. See: [http://theinvisiblethings.blogspot.com/2012/09/how-is-
qubes-...](http://theinvisiblethings.blogspot.com/2012/09/how-is-qubes-os-
different-from.html) Or:
[http://invisiblethingslab.com/resources/2014/Software_compar...](http://invisiblethingslab.com/resources/2014/Software_compartmentalization_vs_physical_separation.pdf)

